# clovelly sun morn



## fiery44 (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone heading out to clovelly on sunday am itching to get out and catch me some kingies


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

fiery44 said:


> Anyone heading out to clovelly on sunday am itching to get out and catch me some kingies


Mr Fiery Man. Don't know if anyone is hitting the Cake in the morning but there is a significant get together with BBQ off Long Reef tomorrow morning. Check out:

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=14020

I think the count is about 15 yaks. You may want to check it out if you can make it. Otherwise I hope you go well at Clovelly Mate.

JT


----------

